# Sauger spawn



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

Had I great day on the river today. Landed 25 sauger all but 3 were undersized.15 whitebass and a 12”male crappie. But I’m a little confused. I caught a female today that’s still had eggs.The 2 other ones I kept had no milk or eggs.I thought the sauger spawn should of been over with a month ago seeing the water temps are over 50 and the male crappie I caught had his tuxedo on.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Spawns usually spans over 2-3 weeks, but some females may never disperse their eggs, They will just absorb them. I imagine this was the case for this one. If you examine the egg cases they are usually harder and the eggs feel a little like seeds. I wouldn't be concerned


----------



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

Southernsaug said:


> Spawns usually spans over 2-3 weeks, but some females may never disperse their eggs, They will just absorb them. I imagine this was the case for this one. If you examine the egg cases they are usually harder and the eggs feel a little like seeds. I wouldn't be concerned


Thanks for the great information.I’m not so much concerned as I was puzzled I’ve been wetting lines for over 25 years and never came across something so odd.Mainly because I don’t like to keep the females during spawning. Didn’t squeeze the egg sac so I hope she was absorbing them.


----------



## Gavin (May 11, 2017)

What part of the river? Where did you launch? Oh,Ky,Pa,Wv?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

Gavin said:


> What part of the river? Where did you launch? Oh,Ky,Pa,Wv?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn’t take the boat.I was below pike island.Super slow retrieve with minnows and Bobby garland shad.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,, you got my attention!

"Landed 25 sauger, all but 3 were undersized".

'25',, That is a fantastic number to hear,,,,, but I got to know,, Under What Size?

And,,, fwiw,, we hit 63* water up Erie last week, & all of the specks were black. No eggs in any of them, but they were definitely, still guarding their 'spots'.


----------



## chasing eyes (Nov 4, 2013)

lol probably should of explained a little better. They were all under 10” .not even close to the 14” size limit. Most were cigars. I was extremely exited to see all the small ones. Next couple years should be better as long as people follow the new 6 keeper 14” limits.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks ;>)


----------

